# Code Lookup P1447



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I have 97 200sx SE. I went to Autozone to have a code pulled and they pulled the code P1447 Manufacturing Control/ Auxilary Emissions Control. I think it may be the same EVAP code I pulled a while ago but I just want to make sure. I downloaded the FSM but couldn't find the code. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

